

Razor-Qt: Qt based Desktop Environment for Linux - cnxsoft
http://razor-qt.org/

======
wladimir
Is it me or does the link not work?

Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to razor-qt.org

~~~
train_robber
Didn't work for me either - Google cache -
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?gcx=c&sourc...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=cache%3Arazor-
qt.org)

